#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-29
<[[Rattenak]]> cau frosty
<[[Rattenak]]> prosimte ja mam takovou vim ze blbou otazku uz jsem to i nekde videl ale nemuzu to najit
<[[Rattenak]]> jak dam do php html kod
<[[Rattenak]]> treba chcu udelat
<[[Rattenak]]> <select name="platforma" size="1">
<[[Rattenak]]> to je vyberove okno
<[[Rattenak]]> proc to nemuzu jednoduse dat do echa ?
<SquirrelCZECH> kvuli "
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> bud echo '<select name="platforma" size="1">'
<[[Rattenak]]> aha do apostrovu jo ?
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo echo "<select name=\"platforma\" size=\"1\">"
<SquirrelCZECH> tak, " je znak pro PHP
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyz je mezi ' tak na neho PHP nereaguje
<SquirrelCZECH> stejne jako kdyz je pred nim \ tak na neho taky nereaguje
<SquirrelCZECH> jinak to bere jako svuj znak :-)
<[[Rattenak]]> och diky :)
<[[Rattenak]]> jj chapu
<[[Rattenak]]> je mi to blbe se ptat na takove zaklady
<SquirrelCZECH> klidne se ptej :D
<[[Rattenak]]> proc se php neuci na skolach ?
<SquirrelCZECH> maximalne ti jen nekdo neodpovi
<SquirrelCZECH> protoze skolni system je na pikachu
<SquirrelCZECH> a ver mi
<SquirrelCZECH> polovina tvych spoluzaku by to stejne nechapala a mela by problem
<SquirrelCZECH> a za treti
<SquirrelCZECH> PHP je jeste hooooooooooooooooooooodne jednoduche :-)
<[[Rattenak]]> no ale treba paskal ten je uplne k nicemu
<[[Rattenak]]> za pul roku vysvetlovani sem umnel karkulacku :D
<[[Rattenak]]> zaklad php se da celkem pochopit ale kdys uz mas takove ty slozite tak to uz je tezke
<SquirrelCZECH> ani ne :D
<SquirrelCZECH> co je slozite?
<SquirrelCZECH> jako, zkus si nekdy C
<SquirrelCZECH> kde vyvotreni jednoho pole je tak 20 radek
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> etc...
<[[Rattenak]]> tak vedsinou delas v php jen nake databazove promeny
<SquirrelCZECH> ee :D
<[[Rattenak]]> tak to delam jen ja :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<[[Rattenak]]> mne jinaci programy co psal v php nenapadaj
<SquirrelCZECH> afk
<SquirrelCZECH> musim neco zaridit
<[[Rattenak]]> ok
<SquirrelCZECH> jako mas pravdu
<SquirrelCZECH> PHP je nejcasteji pouzivane ve spojeni s DB
<SquirrelCZECH> ale tam mas jednu vec nacteni tech dat
<SquirrelCZECH> a pak spracovani
<SquirrelCZECH> stejne jako spracovani dat do databaze
<SquirrelCZECH> a okolo toho je dost veci
 * SquirrelCZECH ma problem v tom ze ma spoustu zkusenosti okolo webu ale zadny hotovy web
<[[Rattenak]]> to ja sem si napsal na zakladani ventrilo serveru
<[[Rattenak]]> ale nijak to nevyuzivam
<Lamma_nr1> ahoj vsem
<[[Rattenak]]> ahoj
<[[Rattenak]]> da se k while($row = mysql_fetch_array( $result )) { 
<[[Rattenak]]> pripojit
<[[Rattenak]]> <option value=\"win\">
<[[Rattenak]]> ?
<[[Rattenak]]> SquirrelCZECH ?
<|Nuclear|> Zije tu nekdo ?
<SquirrelCZECH> [[Rattenak]]: ?
<[[Rattenak]]> 	echo "\" ".$row['char_name']." \" , " ;
<[[Rattenak]]> udela mi to vypis
<[[Rattenak]]> Account: sgdfs " Tralala " , " mOnsterDnb " , " Murray " , 
<[[Rattenak]]> a aj potrebuju aby to nakonci neudelalo u carku
<[[Rattenak]]> todle mi vypise
<[[Rattenak]]> " Tralala " , " mOnsterDnb " , " Murray " , 
<SquirrelCZECH> he
<SquirrelCZECH> echo "\" ".$row['char_name']." \"" ; ?
<SquirrelCZECH> pockej
<SquirrelCZECH> jo tak :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ukaz cely script
<[[Rattenak]]> nic extra
<[[Rattenak]]> predtim je jeste
<[[Rattenak]]> while($row = mysql_fetch_array( $result )) {
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/3X1Z5KUd
<[[Rattenak]]> s tohodle se snazim delat rolovaci okno
<[[Rattenak]]> jako aby sis mohl vybrat char_name
<[[Rattenak]]> snazim se tu tak 4hodiny
<SquirrelCZECH> pcokat
<[[Rattenak]]> google nic
<SquirrelCZECH> znova pastni cely ten script
<SquirrelCZECH> opakuju cely
 * SquirrelCZECH se porad straci
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/mCyFXPeb
<[[Rattenak]]> mas to i s mima pokusma
<[[Rattenak]]> mmnt ja je smazu
<[[Rattenak]]> tak
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/nFeT7WX5
<[[Rattenak]]> nepis mi to :)
<[[Rattenak]]> jen to nak vysvetli
<SquirrelCZECH> pockej
<SquirrelCZECH> nejdriv to musim pochopit :D
 * SquirrelCZECH kromne sem tam opravovani tady na kanalu delal v php naspoled pred rokem
<SquirrelCZECH> pl
<SquirrelCZECH> *ok
<SquirrelCZECH> a nefunguje tam co presne nebo co potrebujes?
<[[Rattenak]]> no vypise to do radku
<[[Rattenak]]> to funbuje
<[[Rattenak]]> vypise to vsechny char_name
<[[Rattenak]]> ale ja potrebuju s toho udelat rolovaci menu
<SquirrelCZECH> jo tak
<[[Rattenak]]> kde si ho vyberes a pak snim budes neco delat treba mu zmenis titul
<[[Rattenak]]> to je pro hru lineage 2
<SquirrelCZECH> aha
<[[Rattenak]]> tedka mi to vypise char_name
<[[Rattenak]]> TralalamOnsterDnbMurray 
<SquirrelCZECH> ok
<SquirrelCZECH> jake tam mas sloupce? :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> v te tabulce
<[[Rattenak]]> hodne.. ale to ty nepotrebujes vedet ja jen potrebuju aby to s tech nicku udelalo rolovaci menu
<[[Rattenak]]> nic vic
<SquirrelCZECH> no kdyz se ptam tak asi potrebuju...
<[[Rattenak]]> ja sem to chtel udelat podle tohodle
<[[Rattenak]]> http://www.linuxsoft.cz/article.php?id_article=292
<[[Rattenak]]> ty nicky by to vypsalo v podobe "echo", "print", "date", "print_r", "sort"
<SquirrelCZECH> porad jsi mi neodpovedel na otazku.....
<[[Rattenak]]> mmnt
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/18MVi2Fq
<[[Rattenak]]> ale to ty nepotrebujes vedet
<[[Rattenak]]> ja jen potrebuju udelat s tech nicku sloupec ve kterim si vyberes s kterim budes pracovat
<[[Rattenak]]> a pomoci get se to pak preda na dalsi stranku
<SquirrelCZECH> http://pastebin.com/Xz6gE2hE
<SquirrelCZECH> A. kdyz se na co zeptam tak to asi potrebuju
<SquirrelCZECH> B. brat vsechny sloupce kdyz je to tak velka tabulka mi pripada jako prasarna
<[[Rattenak]]> myslis tu * ? u te mysql
<[[Rattenak]]> si mne asi spatne pochopil ja to potrebuju delat takto
<[[Rattenak]]> <select name="platforma" size="1"> 
<[[Rattenak]]>  <option value="char_name">char_name
<[[Rattenak]]>  <option value="char_name">char_name
<[[Rattenak]]>  <option value="char_name">char_name
<[[Rattenak]]>  <option value="char_name">char_name
<[[Rattenak]]>  </select>
<[[Rattenak]]> http://www.jakpsatweb.cz/formulare-html.html odstavec select
<[[Rattenak]]> a mistoto toho aby tam bylo windous,linux tak aby tam byly ty char_name
<SquirrelCZECH> no
<SquirrelCZECH> http://pastebin.com/aD55vLdW ?
<SquirrelCZECH> dela to presne to co chces
<SquirrelCZECH> vygeneruje rolovaci nabidku pro vybrani char_name
<[[Rattenak]]> http://auk.ratten.cz/login_success.php 
<[[Rattenak]]> sgdfs - sgdfs
<SquirrelCZECH> http://pastebin.com/Rt9H2nzv
<SquirrelCZECH> [[Rattenak]]: ^^
<[[Rattenak]]> super diky :)
<[[Rattenak]]> to vypada uplne jednoduse
<[[Rattenak]]> to cele vykonava funkce </option> ?
<[[Rattenak]]> prosimte dopis mi tam jeste odeslat pomoci get
<[[Rattenak]]> ad se dneska trochu pohnu :)
<[[Rattenak]]> nebo dalo by se udelat ze by zmenil session ?
<[[Rattenak]]> <SquirrelCZECH> ses tam ?
<boldak> .
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: tu se dozvis jak odeslat formular get metodou http://www.jakpsatweb.cz/html/formulare.html , Zmenit session uz umis urcite taky, resili jsme to tu ted nedavno. Co vic k tomu potrebujes ? Poslepovat si ty informace dohromady musis sam :)
<boldak> panove jeden rychly dotaz, mam k notasu pripojen jedno zarizeni pres eth0 jak zjistim jeho IP adresu a MAC adresu, dekuji
<[[Rattenak]]> ifconfig
<[[Rattenak]]> pockej jake zarizeni ?
<[[Rattenak]]> pres ifconfig zjistis mac sve sitovky
<ZOMBitch> boldak: nmap -v -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<ZOMBitch> boldak: viz "man nmap"
<FrostyX> a pak pres arp si vypsat mac adresu
<boldak> jedna se o toto zarizeni http://www.embeddedarm.com/products/board-detail.php?product=TS-7200
<boldak> nemam vubec poneti jak je konfigurovane (MAC, IP) a potrebuju to zjistit. kdyz dam "drat" do sitovky napise to ze spojeni neni navazano
<ZOMBitch> ifup eth0 && dhclient eth0 ... tezko rict jak je to default konfigurovane a sry cist se mi to nechce :)
<SquirrelCZECH> [[Rattenak]]: ee :D
<[[Rattenak]]> ja se s tim trapim 
<[[Rattenak]]> to musi byt naka funkce ne ?
<SquirrelCZECH> ?
<SquirrelCZECH> na co?
<SquirrelCZECH> jinak s $_SESSION[] se vubec neser
<SquirrelCZECH> proste ji pouzivat jako "normalni" promenou :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> a k tomu co jsem udelal
<SquirrelCZECH> echo zacatek html elementu
<SquirrelCZECH> pak cyklus na vygenerovani polozek z DB
<SquirrelCZECH> a pak konec html elementu
<SquirrelCZECH> thats all
<[[Rattenak]]> ja to musim mit na vice strankach
<[[Rattenak]]> bych se pak v tom nevyznal
<[[Rattenak]]> ta stranka co mi poslal frosty mi vubec nepomaha
<[[Rattenak]]> a uz ne vubec nato abych se mi s toho udelala promena
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: Mam takovej dotaz. Snazis se naucit PHP a nebo potrebujes v blizke dobe udelat nejakej projekt a pak uz na to dlouho nesahnout ?
<[[Rattenak]]> snazim se to naucit 
<[[Rattenak]]> nerikam ze v tom chcu byt expert ale takove ty manipulace s DB
<SquirrelCZECH> jezis
<SquirrelCZECH> http://php.vetrelec.net/
<SquirrelCZECH> povine
<SquirrelCZECH> precist
<SquirrelCZECH> delal to znamej a ja z toho umim par veci taky
<SquirrelCZECH> takze makej
<[[Rattenak]]> to sem dneska cet
<[[Rattenak]]> do 11
<SquirrelCZECH> tak pokracuj
<SquirrelCZECH> ten kluk je sikovnej a umi to
<[[Rattenak]]> no neco mi tam dalo zabrat a musel jsem to cist nekolikrat abych to pochopil
<SquirrelCZECH> no, tak pokracuj
<SquirrelCZECH> momentalne to co chces napsat neodpovida tvym znalostem
<SquirrelCZECH> takze byt tebou pokracuju v cteni tutorialu :-)
<FrostyX> tak potom je potreba se zamyslet nad tim pristupem. My ti radi pomuzem, ale je to k nicemu. Je potreba se to ucit postupne od zakladu a navazovat na to co umis. Pokud nemas o PHP nejakou knihu doma, musis si najit nejaky serial na netu a jet podle neho. Nebo si proste zjistit co lze vsechno delat, najit si k tomu nejakou dokumentaci a vyzkouset si to. Nesmis zapominat na dulezitou teorii. Pokud nebudes vedet jak urcita vec (placnu cykly) funguje
<FrostyX> , nema cenu to zkouset psat. Taky je dulezite si uvedomit ze nez zacnes datlit nejakej kod, musis si vymyslet algoritmus (postup). Proste si treba na papir rozepises / nakreslis jak bude cela aplikace probihat. Az to mas dokonale vymyslene, teprve ma smysl neco psat ...
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty jenze mne nenapda zadnej projekt s tech serialu
<[[Rattenak]]> no mozna to vetrilo
<[[Rattenak]]> ale treba tady tenhle vyber
<[[Rattenak]]> podle te DB
<[[Rattenak]]> nikde sem nenasel nic podobneho
<[[Rattenak]]> a to jsem googloval celej den
<FrostyX> ne projekt. Zkouset kratke skripty
<[[Rattenak]]> no mne staci podle tlacitko a pak uz mam znalosti
<[[Rattenak]]> pak uz budu jen s DB
<[[Rattenak]]> ale treba to tlacitko ja si tam muzu precist vsechno ale nenapada mne jak to s tim tlacitkem propojit
<SquirrelCZECH> to nemuzes
<FrostyX> jo a pak uz to bude jen se souborama a pak uz to bude jen prace s obrazkama. nakonec to bude uz jen xxx. Je nutne kvalitne zvladat algoritmizaci, zaklady toho jazyka a pak to pujde samo
<SquirrelCZECH> [[Rattenak]]: zadne jen neexistuje
<SquirrelCZECH> programovani neni ze se naucis jen tohle
<SquirrelCZECH> musis komplexne chapat ten jazyk
<SquirrelCZECH> http://www.linuxsoft.cz/article.php?id_article=171
<SquirrelCZECH> cely tutorial si projdi a nevynechavej
<SquirrelCZECH> radime ti dobre
<[[Rattenak]]> ja vim ale uneceho musim zacit
<[[Rattenak]]> no priznam se ze jsem tam vynechal ten kalendar
<[[Rattenak]]> tam je i to tlacitko jenze to je udelane statycky podle konstant napevno a ne podle DB
<[[Rattenak]]> tak jsem to zkousel prepsat s te me DB
<[[Rattenak]]> "\" ".$row['char_name']." \" , " ; 
<SquirrelCZECH> no
<[[Rattenak]]> jenze kdys se todle provede tak mam nakonci carku navic
<SquirrelCZECH> a ja hlavne misty nechapu o cem mluvis :D
<FrostyX> Musis zacit u zakladu. Vsichni si mysli ze je idealni zaklady rychle proletet a jit na zajimave veci. Jenze uz si neuvedomuji, ze je to porad jen to vyuzivani zakladu. Na DB bych se byt tebou uplne vykaslal. To uz nepotrebujes jen PHP, ale taky dalsi jazyk a tim je SQL. Muzu ti vymyslet nejakej jednoduchej priklad at vime jak na tom jsi :)
<[[Rattenak]]> to by bylo fajn ale chtel bych aspon trochu dodelat ten program co delam tedka
<SquirrelCZECH> tak si zkousej zpracovani a vyvaterni formularu :-)
<FrostyX> Presne tak
<FrostyX> vytvorit si cisty soubor, napsat do nej formular a zkouset z nej ziskavat informace a pracovat s nima
<[[Rattenak]]> SquirrelCZECH to uz jsem delal http://s.ratten.cz:4400/vnt/
<[[Rattenak]]> formular sam osobe sem stahnul ale dopsal sem k nemu podminky
<FrostyX> Je rozdil v "delal, rozumim tomu, dokazu to upravit a nebo napsat znova a jinak" / "Delal jsem to"
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> takze si neudelal formular :D
<SquirrelCZECH> delat != kopirovat
<[[Rattenak]]> ale umim je pouzivat
<[[Rattenak]]> mam to s linuxsoftu
<SquirrelCZECH> tak udelej kalkulacku splatek :-)
<[[Rattenak]]> mmnt zamyslim se
<SquirrelCZECH> proste
<SquirrelCZECH> delej tutorialy a male blbosti
<SquirrelCZECH> klidne na dve veci
<[[Rattenak]]> takze bys napsal do nake kolonky castu a ona by se rospocitala do zvolenich mesicu + urok
<SquirrelCZECH> treba
<[[Rattenak]]> to by slo a proc ne prace s DB ? dit to je celkem hodne narocne na logiku
<FrostyX> My jsme ve skole meli treba takovou easy pisemku. Mel jsi udelat aplikaci, kde vytvoris pole a naplnis ho libovolnymi deseti cisly. Potom vypises vsechny sude.  ... to si treba muzes zkusit uplne na zacatek. Toto je proste ten uplny zaklad, ktery bys mel dokazat napsat z hlavy
<[[Rattenak]]> to bych asi nedal maximalne ze bys napsal cislo a vono by ti reklo jestli je sude nebo liche
<FrostyX> Vsak tam neni zadny uzivatelsky vstup, o to je to jednodussi.
<[[Rattenak]]> nebo jo pres else ale musel bych vypsat ty sude :D 
<FrostyX> Nebudu to uz dal rozvijet, bo se hrozne opakuju. Je dulezite umet zaklady
<[[Rattenak]]> jj ja vim. hraju na kytaru a vsem to rikam ze je dulezite poradne zaklad a pak az pisnicku
<[[Rattenak]]> 2/3 dny doskoly :(
<SquirrelCZECH> hehe
 * SquirrelCZECH si udelal Red Hat test
<SquirrelCZECH> http://pastebin.com/8dUU09Nq
<[[Rattenak]]> sem se nikdy o ty red hat nezajimal
<[[Rattenak]]> h stranky cz.redhat.com nastavena cestina ale je to anglicky
<[[Rattenak]]> nato ze maji pobocku v CR
<SquirrelCZECH> no a? :D
<[[Rattenak]]> no aspon kdyby tu CZ tam nemnely na vyber
<SquirrelCZECH> no a?
<SquirrelCZECH> i informace o zastoupeni v CZ maji anglicky
<SquirrelCZECH> jako Red Hat jsou ciste serverove distribuce
<SquirrelCZECH> kde vydelavaji prachu jak ....
<SquirrelCZECH> ;-)
<SquirrelCZECH> btw: COZE?
<SquirrelCZECH> skoleni redhat + certifikace
<SquirrelCZECH> stoji 50k
<SquirrelCZECH> WTF?
<[[Rattenak]]> a vis neco co oni maj tak navic ?
<SquirrelCZECH> jako jak navic?
<SquirrelCZECH> ty distribuce?
<[[Rattenak]]> jj
<SquirrelCZECH> nova verze co 3 roky
<SquirrelCZECH> takze prakticky nejstabilnejsi 
<SquirrelCZECH> + kdyz jsi velky zakaznik
<[[Rattenak]]> dit ubuntu tu chrli porad
<SquirrelCZECH> a objevis bug tak ti ho
<SquirrelCZECH> na zakazku opravi :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> [[Rattenak]]: to neznamena vyhodu :D
<SquirrelCZECH> vis, kvalita te distribuce
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyz ji se na ni pracuje 3 roky a 0,5 roku
<[[Rattenak]]> ja vim ze ne ale tys to uved :D
<SquirrelCZECH> je nekde jine :-)
<FrostyX> Taky maji docela dlouhou podporu tech jednotlivych verzi
<SquirrelCZECH> ja to bral jako vyhodu
<SquirrelCZECH> jj
<SquirrelCZECH> proste pro serverovani maji perfektni podminky
<SquirrelCZECH> a hlavne podporu
<SquirrelCZECH> + redhat lame rekordy co se tyce vydelavani na opensource
<[[Rattenak]]> oni prodavaj jen podporu ne ?
<SquirrelCZECH> jj
<[[Rattenak]]> to udelaly dobre ze se zamerily na servery
<[[Rattenak]]> protoze normalni clovek dotoho neda tolik penez
<SquirrelCZECH> aha
<SquirrelCZECH> distribuce maji sedmiletou podporu :D
<[[Rattenak]]> to musi byt fajn opravovat bug na nake 7 lete verzi :D
<SquirrelCZECH> no prave ze ne :D
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyz treba patris mezi nejvetsi zakazniky
<SquirrelCZECH> a najdes bug
<ZOMBitch> +1
<SquirrelCZECH> tak ho mas opraveny defakto hned :-)
 * SquirrelCZECH to cislo nasel
<SquirrelCZECH> 265 mil. USD rocne
<SquirrelCZECH> docela dost :D
<[[Rattenak]]> opensourc
<[[Rattenak]]> ale ze maj pobocku i v CZ
<SquirrelCZECH> jj
<SquirrelCZECH> vyvojarske centrum
<[[Rattenak]]> dokonce
<[[Rattenak]]> znas nakej velkej server na windousech ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ja tak NTSOFT
<SquirrelCZECH> ee :D
 * FrostyX silne pochybuje, ze panove v MS pouzivaji na serverech svuj OS
<FrostyX> natoz tak nekdo jiny :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> ja myslim ze urcite pouzivaj svuj
<[[Rattenak]]> a dit ASP stranky ti nejednou na linuxovem serveru ne ?
<prusnak> :)
<SquirrelCZECH> tak
<[[Rattenak]]> a stranek v aspu je hodne
<SquirrelCZECH> to ze M nepouziva svuj OS na serverech vysvetluje jeho kvalitu
<[[Rattenak]]> ale vim ten ten NTsoft pouziva i tu jejich DB
<[[Rattenak]]> prosimte dopis mi to tlacitko ad se dneska aspon trochu pohnu
<SquirrelCZECH> cc?
<SquirrelCZECH> jake tlacitko?
<[[Rattenak]]> no vis jak si udelal ten vyber
<[[Rattenak]]> tak k tomu tlacitko s postem
<[[Rattenak]]> nebo jako funkci
<SquirrelCZECH> ty
<SquirrelCZECH> to uz je tak zakladni vec
<SquirrelCZECH> ze ti reknu jedno
<SquirrelCZECH> www.google.cz
<SquirrelCZECH> a ze jsem tak hodnej
<SquirrelCZECH> www.jakpsatweb.cz
<[[Rattenak]]> ano ale ja to poskladam nak a vono se mi to zobrazi 3x
<SquirrelCZECH> ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ja to tu zkousim uz pekne dlouho
<[[Rattenak]]> celou dobu
<[[Rattenak]]> http://auk.ratten.cz/login_success.php sgdfs - sgdfs
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/PueswV0w
<[[Rattenak]]> ad to zkousim jak to zkousim vzdy to mam 3x
<[[Rattenak]]> uz vim vono to je porad v tom cyklu
<SquirrelCZECH> wut?
<[[Rattenak]]> no protoze to bezi v cyklu tak se mi to nezobrazi 1x
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/PueswV0w
<SquirrelCZECH> blik cvak...
<SquirrelCZECH> tohle jsou fakt zaklady
<FrostyX> No prave
<SquirrelCZECH> chjo
<SquirrelCZECH> FrostyX: jestli se muzu zeptat, co delas za praci? popripade co studujes?
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys tam tomu prikazu promenou a pak bych to tlacitko udelal s promeny tak mi to da navyber jen 1 volbu
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZECH: ted pujdu do ctvrteho rocniku na "stredni prumyslove skole" obor IT
<SquirrelCZECH> oh :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> jezis...
<SquirrelCZECH> [[Rattenak]]: nauc se zaklady
<SquirrelCZECH> fkat
<SquirrelCZECH> fakt
<SquirrelCZECH> nedelame si prdel
<FrostyX> Nic moc, programovani co mame my se urcite uci i holky na gymplu :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> a treba premyslet u toho
<SquirrelCZECH> FrostyX: ja jsem z gymplu...
<SquirrelCZECH> a uprimne
<SquirrelCZECH> zvlandou HTML je tady vrchol programatorstvi
<SquirrelCZECH> a tento rok to budu mit v IVT
<SquirrelCZECH> takze flaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakacka
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, co jsem si vsiml tak holky na gymplu nevi co je to CPU 
<FrostyX> Uprime ? u nas ho zvlada 5 lidi
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<FrostyX> Typek co sem chodi, Brano se jmenuje mi pomahal se zacatkama v PHP, tak jsme se trochu bavili, on je gymplak a meli normalne programovani
 * SquirrelCZECH premysli jestli drzet pusu
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo opravovat profesora
<SquirrelCZECH> protoze cekam ze se vzdycky neco najde, snad...
<SquirrelCZECH> sice ten nas je schopny ale nic extra :-)
<FrostyX> valim na chvilku afk, pak ti povykladam neco :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<|Nuclear|> SquirrelCZECH, asi si skocim pro popcorn budou vesele historky z nasi tridy
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<[[Rattenak]]>         $nazev = $row['char_name'].'">'.$row['char_name'];
<[[Rattenak]]> } 
<[[Rattenak]]>        echo '<option value="'.$nazev .'</option>';
<[[Rattenak]]> proc mi to takhle nechce jet ?
<Chinese_soup> protoze uzaviras cyklus
<Chinese_soup> takze projedes cyklus
<Chinese_soup> a pak to nastavis
<Chinese_soup> takze budes mit bud jeden option nebo zadnej :) ted presne nevim
<[[Rattenak]]> 1
<Chinese_soup> však jsem ti na ircnetu řekl, že máš nechat jen ty tři řádky
<Chinese_soup> a tys právě dal jeden pryč :)
<Chinese_soup> z těch co máš nechat v tom cyklu
<Chinese_soup> a přidal si další, nesmyslny
<Chinese_soup> imho
<Chinese_soup> já vím, že se to nemá, ale když jde o takovouhle prkotinu: http://pastebin.com/NGJ5PhtY
<[[Rattenak]]> och diky ale zobrazuje se mi divne v radku 
<[[Rattenak]]> jsou tam proste vypsane ale v radku a kazda snich ma na vyber
<Chinese_soup> ajo pardon
<Chinese_soup> mas tam nechat jen option
<Chinese_soup> takže tahkle: http://pastebin.com/NGJ5PhtY
<Chinese_soup> no, uz mozek neslouzi, no :)
<Chinese_soup> v tuhle nocni dobu
<[[Rattenak]]> och diky :) moc
<[[Rattenak]]> chapu to ale takhle mne nepadalo se nato divat
<FrostyX> |Nuclear|: tak se vypravet nebude :-D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, proc ? mam popcorn :D
<FrostyX> Squirrel odesel :)
<|Nuclear|> tak to rekni me :D
<FrostyX> chtel jsem mu povypravet jak to u nas stoji za hovno, ale o tom ty vsechno vis, takze neni treba :-D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, aha, no vim to, a ty sracky zacinaji uz ve ctvrtek
<FrostyX> Tjn, uz jsem zacal s nepretrzitym pojidanim vseho co mi padne pod ruku abych mel nejake zasoby :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> proc se mi to neche odeslat jako post
<[[Rattenak]]>  echo '<option value="hidden" name="char"'.$row['char_name'].'">'.$row['char_name'].'</option>'; 
<[[Rattenak]]> a value mi tam chybu ale to i tak nepojede
<FrostyX> bo to mas imho blbe napsane. Dej si v prohlizeci ctrl+u, ukaze se ti html vystup, kterej to vyplivlo. ten mi sem hod
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, to ja uz jsem zacal spat :D abych mel v zari na rozdavani :D
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/k7XjPvaD
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/kKuJi0gK
<[[Rattenak]]> to je script
<[[Rattenak]]> h 21 radek tam mam zbytecne
<FrostyX> no a problem ti vznika ale v tom vkladat.php ne ? Tam mas nejaky problem s prectenim tech dat
<[[Rattenak]]> echo "Nick : " . $_POST[ 'char' ] ; 
<[[Rattenak]]> no nezobrazi se
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys tam dam echo sector
<[[Rattenak]]> tak se zobrazi
<[[Rattenak]]> takze tam chyba nebude
<FrostyX> ten select ma name="sector_list", takze hodnota toho optionu ktery jsi vybral bude v $_POST['sector_list']
<[[Rattenak]]> dit ten uz tam je
<FrostyX> vzhledem k tomu, ze ten vkladat.php nevidim, tak to vedet nemuzu
<[[Rattenak]]> tam je jenom 
<[[Rattenak]]> echo "Nick : " . $_POST[ 'char' ] ; 
<[[Rattenak]]> nic vic
<FrostyX> no a ty pokud chces vypsat hodnotu toho co jsi zaklikl v tom selectu co tu resime musis tam dat echo 'Select: '.$_POST['sector_list'];
<[[Rattenak]]> ale ten selec tam nechcu ja tam chcu jen vypis toho char_name
<[[Rattenak]]> sem psal ze to tam je navic
<FrostyX> dobre, prave jsem se dostal do stadia kdy vlastne nevim, co resim.
<[[Rattenak]]> jooo
<[[Rattenak]]> jo 
<[[Rattenak]]> jede diky
<FrostyX> lol :-D, takze jsem vedel o co jde ? 
<[[Rattenak]]> promin
<[[Rattenak]]> ja sem nak nevedel ze ten prikas nadtim to odesila
<[[Rattenak]]> h ale nevypisuje se nick
<[[Rattenak]]> ale napise to hidden
<FrostyX> dobre, co za promennou vypisujes ?
<[[Rattenak]]> echo 'Select: '.$_POST['sector_list'];
<[[Rattenak]]> ten radek 21 tam je uplne zbytecne ne ?
<FrostyX> no koukal jsem na nej a rikal jsem si k cemu tam vlastne je. ja to nevim, pokud ani ty nevis proc tam je, tak je tam k nicemu :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> a jak vypisu ten nick co sem si vybral ?
<[[Rattenak]]> nebo jak bych ho preved ho sessionu 
<[[Rattenak]]> do*
<[[Rattenak]]> ja bych vedel kdyby tam nebylo to opakovani while
<[[Rattenak]]> nepsal si neco vypad mi net
<FrostyX> vzdyt je to uplne jedno jestli tam nejaky while je nebo neni. Ty data z formulare se ti stejne odeslou do souboru vkladat.php a muzes s nima pracovat az tam. A tam si je vypises pomoci promenne $_POST['name_z_kolonky_formulare']
<[[Rattenak]]> ja vim jak funguje post jenze mne nejde urcit nazev v te kolonce co si vybere nick
<[[Rattenak]]> ja chcu aby kdys si vyberu nick aby se predal pomoc post
<[[Rattenak]]>  echo '<option value="'.$row['char_name'].'">'.$row['char_name'].'</option>';
<[[Rattenak]]> tady todle musi mit nakej nazev abych ja vedel co pak volat 
<FrostyX> ty optiony spadaji pod tag <select> .... name se prideluje tomu selectu, ne optionum
<[[Rattenak]]> nevim co jsem natom zmenil ale uz to jde :D
<[[Rattenak]]> to je nake divne
<[[Rattenak]]> ale pomoci toho postu to neni moc dobry prenaset co ?
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: proc by to nemelo byt dobry prenaset pres post ?
<[[Rattenak]]> na linuxsoft psaly ze to neni moc bezpecne
<[[Rattenak]]> maximalne kdys se tam da kodovani
<FrostyX> jsi si jisty ze to bylo zrovna POST ?
<[[Rattenak]]> psaly to i o postu i o getu
<FrostyX> ukaz
<[[Rattenak]]> Pozn.: Ale může je změnit zásahem do komunikace mezi serverem a klientem. Takže, metoda POST je jen o něco bezpečnější než GET.
<[[Rattenak]]> http://www.linuxsoft.cz/article.php?id_article=269
<[[Rattenak]]> sem ani neveril ze to najdu :D
<[[Rattenak]]> http://www.linuxsoft.cz/article.php?id_article=430 a tady je to kodovani
<[[Rattenak]]> to je pro get
<[[Rattenak]]> ja si myslim ze nejbezpecnejsi je session
<[[Rattenak]]> ale zase se to blbe dela
<[[Rattenak]]> protoze to se porad uklada a jak neco zmenis musis si smazat cookie
<FrostyX> tak jsem si to precetl
<FrostyX> Ti to zhrnu, protoze v tom plaves :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> zhrnuj
<FrostyX> pisu ti to do textaku :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> ale zas to neprezen :D
<[[Rattenak]]> marja :D
<FrostyX> ten si zaramujes a povesis nad monitor :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> a budu si to cist pred spanim 10x
<[[Rattenak]]> to je tak dlouhe ?
<FrostyX> Ani ne. Dej mi 10 min
<[[Rattenak]]> napis taky serial
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-30
<[[Rattenak]]> ja si jdu delat sloupce do sql
<[[Rattenak]]> ja se toho bojim :D
<FrostyX> mam to napsany. jeste si to prectu :)
<[[Rattenak]]> a to je jen otom post ?
<FrostyX> nn
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: http://pastebin.com/V9tQ2ena vytisknout, zaramovat a prilepit nad monitor
<FrostyX> a hlavne precist :-D
<FrostyX> cemu nebudes rozumet se ptej, ja jdu ted se psem a pak budu reagovat
<[[Rattenak]]> frosty todle celkem vim
<[[Rattenak]]> a session kdys mas hodne stranek 
<[[Rattenak]]> nemusis je porad odkazovat
<FrostyX> jeste jsem si uvedomil 3 dulezite informace. dopisu, poslu novy link
<FrostyX> No ale jestli tohle vsechno vis, nemuzes mit problem. A musim rict, ze bych rekl ze to spis nevis. Nebo se ti to aspon plete
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: zmeny jsou v session a cookie http://pastebin.com/Qf8BqBTn
<[[Rattenak]]> todle pisou i na tom linuxsoft
<[[Rattenak]]> ver mi ja sem toho precet hodne
<FrostyX> Ja jen ze jsi mel dneska nekolik problemu s odeslanim formulare / ziskanim jeho hodnot a plantal jsi do toho session. Tak mi prislo, ze v tom mas trochu chaos
<FrostyX> Tim se te nesnazim urazit nebo tak neco, nerad bych kdybys to pochopil spatne. Pred dvema lety jsem mel docela podobny problem a nejakou dobu mi trvalo nez jsem vstrebal vsechny informace tykajici se tech metod
<[[Rattenak]]> ty metody mi nedeaj problem
<[[Rattenak]]> ale session se mi libi tim ze staci napsat echo "<BR>ID: ".$_SESSION["id"];
<[[Rattenak]]> na jakekoliv strance
<[[Rattenak]]> jinak vim ze sem get pouzival na include
<[[Rattenak]]> to byla prvni vec co jsem delal
<[[Rattenak]]> post jsem vyuzival utoho ventrila
<[[Rattenak]]> cookie ani nevim jak se pouzivaj
<FrostyX> Get taky pouzivam prevazne pro include. Je tam ale nutnost to trochu zabezpecit. to s tim, ze si muzes session vypsat kdekoli je super no. Ale je jen malo informaci, ktere takto potrebujes skladovat, takze tam necpat kazdou druhou vec co ti padne pod ruku :). 
<FrostyX> Je jeste jeden typ promennych, ktere muzes pouzit kdekoli. Rika se tomu konstanty, najdi si to nekde
<[[Rattenak]]> neni to to jak napises jen NECO a to pak bere jako prikaz ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ne toje definovani
<FrostyX> je to ono
<FrostyX> define('DEFAULT_LANG', 'cz'); a pak muzes kdekoli vypsat vychozi jazyk pres echo DEFAULT_LANG
<[[Rattenak]]> a jak to doneceho pouziju ?
<FrostyX> do ceho ?
<[[Rattenak]]> $port=mysql_query("select * from vnt WHERE nick='".$_POST['nick']."'");
<[[Rattenak]]> misto toho postu
<FrostyX> vzhledem k tomu, ze tu hodnotu nemuzes predefinovat, mam tam ulozene treba cesty k ruznym adresarum. Jakoze WWW_DIR, CONFIG_DIR atd ..
<FrostyX> pockej, co chces s tim dotazem udelat ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ony nejdou udelat jako pomene ?
<[[Rattenak]]> define('DEFAULT_LANG', ' ".$_POST['nick']." ');
<[[Rattenak]]> ?
<FrostyX> ne, presne takto se to nepouziva :)
<[[Rattenak]]> aha
<[[Rattenak]]> u sessionu to jde
<[[Rattenak]]> tak to nevim kde bych vyuzil
<[[Rattenak]]> mozna tak u navzu
<[[Rattenak]]> nazvu*
<FrostyX> No ono bys to tam taky nacpal. Ale to neznamena ze bys to tak mel pouzivat
<[[Rattenak]]> ale to si radsi includnu a cet to stoho
<[[Rattenak]]> ale treba todle
<[[Rattenak]]> mysql_connect(SQL_HOST, SQL_USERNAME, SQL_PASSWORD);
<[[Rattenak]]> mysql_select_db(SQL_DBNAME);
<[[Rattenak]]> to by se dalo
<FrostyX> jj to by se dalo
<FrostyX> Dneska jsem nad tim uvazoval. Nakonec jsem dospel k zaveru ze to tak ale nepouziju. V pripade vice vyvojaru by si kazdy z nich mohl vypsat heslo od DB a to bych napriklad nemusel chtit
<FrostyX> No, asi pujdu spat
<[[Rattenak]]> GN
<FrostyX> bb
<[[Rattenak]]> ja si tahy budu hrat jeste s DB
<[[Rattenak]]> uz jsem si to rozvrhnul
<[[Rattenak]]> snad dobre no
<[[Rattenak]]> budu mit par problem s casem
<[[Rattenak]]> chcu udelat cron co bude kontrolovat jestli dana vec nepropadla
<[[Rattenak]]> sem slysel ze samotne mysql umi ocecitat
<[[Rattenak]]> cau
<FrostyX> hoj
<[[Rattenak]]> vcera jsem si to rozvrhnul
<[[Rattenak]]> no tvl to budu psat roky :D
<[[Rattenak]]> je to same databaze tam databaze sem
<[[Rattenak]]> frosty je nakej prikas pro mysql jako pridej ? jako ze se sectou hodnoty ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ne nahrani ale sectou s tou co tam je
<[[Rattenak]]> urcite je
<FrostyX> urcite tam je :). zkus si to najit :-P
<[[Rattenak]]> a jeste jak sme se vcera bavily o postu
<[[Rattenak]]> jak ho prendam s jedne stranky na 2 a pak da dalsi ?
<[[Rattenak]]> to bych ho musel dat jako konstantu a pak zase poslat pomoci post ne ?
<FrostyX> Nemuzu rict ze by to neslo. Ale tezko me napada horsi zpusob
<SquirrelCZECH> spis mne napada
<SquirrelCZECH> opravdu to potrebujes dvakrat predavat?
<[[Rattenak]]> no treba takovej login nebudu mit na jedne strance
<[[Rattenak]]> ale bude se predavatr dal
<[[Rattenak]]> a pomoci sessionu nechcu
<SquirrelCZECH> to mas blby
<SquirrelCZECH> jinak to poradne nejde :D
<SquirrelCZECH> a hlavne login se tak ma delat
<SquirrelCZECH> uzivatel ti da info
<SquirrelCZECH> ty si overis jestli spravne a pak mu udelas session
<[[Rattenak]]> to tak mam
<[[Rattenak]]> tedka jsem udelal aby se vse nacitalo uprostred stranky include
<SquirrelCZECH>   ?
<SquirrelCZECH> nechapem
<[[Rattenak]]> ale nic :)
<jp_Hranice> Nazdar.
<FrostyX> hoj
<jp_Hranice> Hurá testovat :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> fjuuuu
 * SquirrelCZECH to zapomnel
<SquirrelCZECH> kdy vyjde nove ubuntu?
<SquirrelCZECH> nekdy v zari ne?
<FrostyX> 10.11 ?
<SquirrelCZECH> 11.10...
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> ocelot
<FrostyX> aha, no vidis kolik jsem toho asi zaspal. No kazdopadne desaty mesic. to je rijen
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> jo aha
<SquirrelCZECH> ono to siclovani
<SquirrelCZECH> *cislovani ma svoji logiku :D
<FrostyX> ma no :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> prvni cislo je rok a druhe mesic :D
<FrostyX> trochu jsem poaktualizoval system. Jdu reboot
<FrostyX> hm, tak to bylo upgrade -> moc failu -> downgrade :-D
<jp_Hranice> Asi nahlásim chybu. Už se mi dvakrát sekla tvourba USB spouštěcího disku.
<jp_Hranice> test
<jp_Hranice> test
<jp_Hranice> Nazdar.
<FrostyX> co testujes ? :)
<jp_Hranice> jestli jsem v místnosti.
<jp_Hranice> Nezobrozuje mi to totiž ten řádek s Tématem na kterej jsem zviklý.
<jp_Hranice> asi nahlásím chybu. Už dvakrát se mi kousla tvurba USB spouštěcího disku.
<|Nuclear|> !gn
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-31
<[[Rattenak]]> frosty ?
<[[Rattenak]]> cau
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: hoj
<FrostyX> prave se chystam jit spat :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> ja jen pozdravil
<[[Rattenak]]> si uzivas plrazdin naplno jo ?
<FrostyX> bohuzel ne. sel jsem spat ve 12 hodin, bratr me vzbudil kdyz cosi jecel do skypu a uz jsem nemoh spat. Ale uz zacinam byt pekne utahanej, takze to asi zkusim znova :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> sem napsal
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/6b8qe9De
<[[Rattenak]]> vidis ty podminky
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys 1 kolonku nevyplnim a 2 jo tak se mi to odesle
<[[Rattenak]]> i kdys tam je podminka
<[[Rattenak]]> uz mozna vim
<[[Rattenak]]> uz to jede :)
<FrostyX> ok
<FrostyX> no nic, ja si jdu na chvili lehnout
<[[Rattenak]]> ja tam jdu jeste narvat skrkaci okno :D
<[[Rattenak]]> umite nekdo pouzivat dibi ?
<[[Rattenak]]> SquirrelCZECH: cau
<SquirrelCZECH> mam tu pritelkyni
<[[Rattenak]]> ok
<[[Rattenak]]> stejnak sem unavenej
<[[Rattenak]]> ziitra do skoly 
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-01
<jp_Hranice> Nazdar.
<Chinese_soup> hi
<jp_Hranice> Nemáte někdo ponětí proč se vytvořil /media/apt ? Byla to cdromka.
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty tak jak bylo ve skole ?
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: uplne nahovno :-D
<FrostyX> Zjistil jsem, ze mame nejhorsi rozvrh za tu dobu co tu jsem, mame skoro nejhorsi sestavu ucitelu a uz ty dve hodiny co jsem tam byl, jsem se kurevsky nudil
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: :))))
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
 * SquirrelCZECH je na tom lip
<SquirrelCZECH> az na ne moc pekny rovrh
<SquirrelCZECH> a hned zitra nastup v plne polni
<SquirrelCZECH> takze na 7 a do 14:00...
<SquirrelCZECH> + telak v parku
<SquirrelCZECH> a cvika
<|Nuclear|> SquirrelCZECH, my s FrostyX bojujeme az od pondeli v totalne podelanem rozvrhu
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-02
<ZOMBitch> cest bojovnici, tak uz vas vypustili z ustavu skolniho? :)
 * FrostyX uz je i doma
<FrostyX> ale radsi se k tomu nebudu vyjadrovat. Musel bych se asi zas nasrat
<ZOMBitch> :)))))
<ZOMBitch> ale copak :D
<FrostyX> Mame nejhorsi rozvrh co posledni 3 roky. Hrozne malo programka a same elektro. Dostali jsme jedny z nejhorsich ucitelu co slo. Napr z cestiny mame misto nejlepsi ucitelky tu nejhorsi. Navic jsem mel prosbu u vychovatele jestli by me mohl ubytovat samotneho a i presto, ze volne pokoje jsou, nikdo tam nebydli a neni tam zadny problem, mi to proste neschvalil. 2 dny skoly a uz toho mam dost
<FrostyX> *za posledni 3 roky
<_hubert_> Custe kluci :)
<FrostyX> hoj
<_hubert_> Tady uz jsem nebyl ani nepamatuju :)
<_hubert_> Tradicni otazka, jak obejit blokace nekterych stranek u nas na skolni wi-fi? :DZakazujou nam hry, fb, youtube..
<Chinese_soup> proxy
<FrostyX> Mozna by stacilo jen zmenit DNS server. Buhvi jak to tam maj resene
<_hubert_> No, nevim jak to maji resene... Zmenit DNS?
<FrostyX> adresu dns serveru ti prideli skolni dhcp a urcite to bude ip nejakeho skolniho serveru. Jako prvni vec bych zkusil v /etc/resolv.conf proste ty IP prepsat na googlacke 8.8.8.8 a 8.8.4.4. Pravdepodobne to ten problem nevyresi, leda ze by to meli hodne hloupe resene, ale vsechno je mozne :-D. Jinak jak rika Chinese_soup
<_hubert_> Proxy, proxy.. Jakoze rozjet si vlastni na PC?
<Chinese_soup> ne
<Chinese_soup> teda, jestli se ti chce, tak proč ne, že jo :D
<Chinese_soup> ( pokud myslíš PC doma, ntb ve škole např. )
<_hubert_> TAk jak teda?
<Chinese_soup> najdeš si nějakou proxynu a nastavíš si jí v prohlížeči, pokud teda jde jen o http
<fr3ax> zkus treba "tor"
<_hubert_> Tak jo, tak jo... Moc dobre vite, ze na me musite polopaticky..
<SquirrelCZECH> no
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo ssh :D
<Rattenk> frosty ty ses nakolejich ?
<FrostyX> Ja nejsem vysokoskolak (bohuzel), ale zatim pouze stredoskolak. A misto koleji mame zasranej internat :-D
<FrostyX> A na vikendy jsem doma ..
<Rattenk> ale vesmes je to to same  ne ? koleje a internal ?
<FrostyX> Na koleji jsem nebyl, takze nevim, ale imho jedine co maji ty dve veci spolecne je to, ze se tam bydli :-D. My mame na kazdem patre vychovatele, alkohol / trava = vyhazov, vychazky do urcite hodiny, atd. To na koleji nehrozi
<SquirrelCZECH> ok
<SquirrelCZECH> zkusime unity panel a cairo dohromady :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ok, it sux
<SquirrelCZECH> introducing, ubuntosh
<SquirrelCZECH> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4517/screenshot2ri.png
<FrostyX> LOL "ok, it sux" :-D :-D
<FrostyX> nvm teda co je cairo (ja myslel ze nejakej panel), ale nevypada to hrozne
<SquirrelCZECH> no panel
<SquirrelCZECH> ale nevim, na 1366 na 768 moc pouzitelny neni :D
<SquirrelCZECH> jako, az mi najde nekdo stejny wall s logem ubuntu tak si ho klidne na plochu dam
<dipsy> pekny wall
<SquirrelCZECH> wall pekny, jen misto apple loga to chtelo neco jineho
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-03
<|Nuclear|> pouziva nekdo SLIM ? mam problem s loginem, jako defaultni prostredi mi to haze twm, a nejde mi nastavit openbox jako prvni, nevi nekdo jak na to ?
<FrostyX> A me ses smal ze se u tebe neumim prihlasit :-D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, staci zmacknout F1 ale je to dosti otravne
<Rattenk> Frosty ?
<FrostyX> ano?
<Rattenk> vis jak sme resily to tlacitko
<Rattenk> while($zispo = mysql_fetch_array( $result )) {
<Rattenk>  echo '<option value="'.$zispo['char_name'].'">'.$zispo['char_name'].'</option>';
<Rattenk> jak to prepisu bez toho mysql_fetch_array
<FrostyX> chces to prepsat aby to melo uplne stejnou funkcnost, ale nebylo tam to mysql_fetch_array ?
<Rattenk> http://pastebin.com/3Uh79XGb
<Rattenk> takhle mi to jde ale ja to chcu prespsat do toho dibi
<FrostyX> no tak se podivej na dokumentaci k dibi a prepis to :)
<FrostyX> otevrel jsem prvni stranku na google (pravdepodobne oficialni stranku dibi), hned na uvodu jsou ukazky kodu a troufnu si rict, ze po 5ti s bych to dokazal napsat. Nechce se mi verit ze to s troskou snahy nezvladnes taky :)
<Rattenk> a jaktoze ti while neni nekonecne ?
<FrostyX> Rattenak: protoze se pri tom cteni z DB nejak uchovava informace, ktery radek jsi cetl naposled. Takze ti vraci pokazde novy. Cyklus se vykonava, dokud ten mysql_fetch_array vraci nejaka data. Az vrati null, vykonavani se zrusi
<Rattenk> aha
<Rattenk> no ale jak to prepsat do toho dibi
<FrostyX> http://dibiphp.com/cs/
<FrostyX> valim spat
<FrostyX> bye
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-04
<jp_Hranice> Nazdar.
<Guest4165> ahoj
<Guest4165> je tu nekdo, kdo se trosku vyzna v ubuntu ? a pripojeni externi usb wifi ?
<Guest4165> aha, ptat se rovnou, ok. Pripojim usb wifi edimax ew-7318ug na ubuntu 10.04 a v lsusb mi to nic neukaze
<Guest4165> dmesg hlasi chyby typu zarizeni neakceptuje adresu, chyba pri zapisu firmware na zarizeni (skrz rt73usb driver)
<FrostyX> Nevite jestli jde v nautilusu upravit nabidka na pravem mysitku ? Konkretne bych si chtel do kolonky "create document" pridat vlastni scripty
<FrostyX> Aha, to asi neprojde. Podarilo se mi tu nabidku upravit, ale tam spousteni skriptu asi nedostanu
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: sudo aptitude search nautilus-script ?
<FrostyX> jo, ty scripty pouzivam. Ale vzhledem k tomu, ze mi vetsina tech scriptu stejne vytvari jen ruzne typy projektu, tak jsem si to chtel dat do "Create document". Jenze potrebuju aby mi to nezkopirovalo templatu, ale spustilo skript, ktery v te temlate udela ruzne zmeny, coz asi nebude mozne. Takze jebat, nechavam to v zalozce Scripts
<ZOMBitch> :D
<jp_Hranice> Nazdar.
<jp_Hranice> Testování ISO obrazů pro Beta 1 je už ukončené ? Na http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ nejsou obrazy už dostupné.
<brk> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<Lamma_nr1> o_O
<[[Rattenak]]> ajimave http://gs.statcounter.com/#os-ww-monthly-201008-201108
<[[Rattenak]]> uz vim proc mi nechce jet ta zdalena plocha
<[[Rattenak]]> to si vytvari nakou klicenku
<[[Rattenak]]> kde jde najdu ?
<[[Rattenak]]> kde je najdu* ?
<ZOMBitch> gnome-keyring
<ZOMBitch> Rattenak: bylo by opravdu dobre si uz jednou precist tu wiki alespon letmo, toho je na facicku ;)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<[[Rattenak]]> no je fakt ze jsem tam cetl jen to co jsem potreboval
<[[Rattenak]]> a diky
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]]: potrebovat budes vse :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> btw:
<SquirrelCZECH> vy asi nevite o osobe ktera by byla ochotna sponzorovat prototip jednoho opensourcehw projektu? :-)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: nikdo ti nebudesponzorovat neco o cem nic nevi ;)
<[[Rattenak]]> googluju a vsude je Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<[[Rattenak]]> ale ja to tam nemam :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch: good point
<Chinese_soup> [[Rattenak]]: nehledáš náhodou seahorse?
<Chinese_soup> jenom hádám
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch: coz je ale zaroven muj druhy problem :-(
<[[Rattenak]]> <Chinese_soup> potrebuju odstranit klicenku
<ZOMBitch> obecne nemuzou bezet 2 spravci hesel ...
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> no nic
 * SquirrelCZECH se jde pripravovat na tvoreni dokumentace
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: co mas s tim za prob?
<SquirrelCZECH> eeej
<SquirrelCZECH> totalne nevim jak? :D
<SquirrelCZECH> a nemluve o tom ze to bude chtit 3D model a s CADem se taky moc nekamaradime
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch: proste jsem si na sebe usil bic
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: co s tim ma spolecneho CAD proboha?
<SquirrelCZECH> protoze potrebuju 3d model?
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyz jde o HW vec
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: aha :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<[[Rattenak]]> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/dasdaskl.jpg/
<[[Rattenak]]> proc tu nemam zadne heslo ?
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys si pustim jine ubuntu jsou tam
<[[Rattenak]]> a neni jeste neco jineho krom seahorse ?
<Chinese_soup> já jsem nikdy neřekl, že opravdu používáš seahorse, jen jsem hádal 
<SquirrelCZECH> tvl
<SquirrelCZECH> pripojim tiskarnu
<SquirrelCZECH> lsusb ji vidi
<SquirrelCZECH> ale system nezareaguje (ubuntu notifikace)
<SquirrelCZECH> wtf?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-27
<denis__> serus
<denis__> mate niekto cas trosku mi pomoct so sambou?
<FrostyX> hoj
<FrostyX> rovnou se ptej
<FrostyX> treba nekdo bude vedet
<denis__> no ide o to ze som si vytvoril "homenetwork" medzi windowsom a linuxom (konkretne mint 13) ale nejak mi pyta heslo pri kazdej navsteve siete
<denis__> neda sa tam nejak vypnut ta ochrana?
<denis__> je to dost otravne aj zaskrtnem aby sa heslo zapametalo a aj tak ma to tak nejak ignoruje :D
<FrostyX> sambu sis nastavoval pomoci nejakeho klikatka nebo pomoci configu ?
<denis__> configu
<denis__> len uz neviem co som napisal do SECURITY :D
<FrostyX> no to je ono
<FrostyX> napis tam share
<denis__> idem skusit sekundu
<FrostyX>   security = share
<denis__> gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<denis__> vedla -.-
<FrostyX> :-D
<denis__> hmm
<denis__> ale ja tam mam nastavene share
<FrostyX> hod celej config na pastebin.com
<FrostyX> btw restartujes daemona po zmenach v configu ?
<denis__> http://pastebin.com/shRkRs79
<denis__> hmm
<denis__> coz mi pripomina
<denis__> daemona ani len nepouzivam
<denis__> ale nemôze byt problem v tom ze som neresetoval sambu po tom ako som ju nainstaloval?
<denis__> prezeras si ten config?
<FrostyX> w8 jdu na to
<FrostyX> no jestli jsi nastavil to security = share a potom to nerestartoval, tak to problem je
<FrostyX> po kazdy zmene v configu musis tu sluzbu restartovat
<FrostyX> hele ale ty to mas zakomentovane
<FrostyX> ty mas #   security = share
<FrostyX> s#   security = share
<FrostyX> kurva
<FrostyX> #   security = share
<denis__> umm nepouzivas sambu?
<denis__> ze by si mi poslla svoj config a ja si ho upravil?
<FrostyX> vidis ten krizek na zacatku ? ten znamena, ze vsechno co je za nim je pouze tvuj komentar, nijak se to nezpracovava
<FrostyX> staci kdyz smazes ten krizek :-D
<FrostyX> ale muzu ti poslat klidne muj config jestli chces
<denis__> takze "#" zmazatM
<FrostyX> j
<denis__> ?
<denis__> dikes :D
<denis__> idem skusit :d
<FrostyX> jen na tom jednom radku
<denis__> http://pastebin.com/gYFeMxx2
<denis__> wtf?:D
<denis__> teraz mi nejak nejde pripojit k tym suborom vo wine
<denis__> tak som chcel restartovat sambu a ono hento
<FrostyX> zkus toto
<FrostyX> service samba restart
<denis__> unknow job: samba
<FrostyX> tak misto samba smb nebo smbd
<FrostyX> nevim jak je to v mintu, vis co ... :-)
<denis__> tipujem ze mas arch :D
<FrostyX> tipujes vedle :-D
<FrostyX> ale mel jsem
<denis__> smbd stop/waiting
<denis__> smbd start/running, process 4636
<denis__> pri smbd dalo toto
<FrostyX> oki
<FrostyX> tak zkus, jestli to bude chtit heslo
<denis__> ale stale sa nemozem dostat do k windows suborom :D
<FrostyX> tak potom jeste jedna vec
<denis__> teraz to robi nieco take ako keby nacitalo otvorenie ale aj tak nejak ignore :D
<FrostyX> aha, public tam mas ..
<FrostyX> jooo, uz si vzpominam :-D
<denis__> joooo
<denis__> uz netreba :D
<denis__> cez krusader to islo bez problemov otvorit :D
<FrostyX> okey :-D
<FrostyX> to je dobre
<denis__> aj tak dakujem za pomoc :)
<FrostyX> ;-)
<denis__> frosty este jednu otazku mam na teba
<denis__> ide nejak vypnut ta kontrola disku po nahlom vypnuti pc?
<FrostyX> hele to nevim. mozna bude vedet nekdo jinej
<denis__> och tak nic idem radsej spat gn
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-28
<Chinese_soup> HFechs: ahooooooooooooooooooooj
<HFechs> mnau
<jp_hranice> logout
#ubuntu-cz 2013-08-27
<fiddler> cau
<fiddler> prosimvas, chtel sem se zeptat.... je tu nekdo?
<fiddler> ?
<fiddler> je tu nekdo?
<FrostyX> mas se rovnou ptat
<FrostyX> Meli by do tech ubuntu predinstalovavat nejakyho IRC klienta, ktery zobrazi topic monstroznim cervenym blikajicim pismem zhruba uprostred obrazovky, a ktery nedovoli psat, dokud se ten topic neodklikne ... (a taky by nekdo mel zmenit ten topic na "ptejte se rovnou" :-D)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-08-28
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: no, s první částí souhlasím, ale topic bych nechal :p
<Chinese_soup> protože je to pravda!
* Chinese_soup changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Rovnou se na nic se neptejte, nemá to cenu. | http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc | http://forum.ubuntu.cz/
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-01
<daniel_RO> hello everyone .. i'm looking to buy some linux related magazines in Prague.. can any of you provide some info ?
#ubuntu-cz 2014-08-29
<polikit> Zdravím všechny :-)
<polikit> Dneska mám problém s apt, nevíte, co se děje?
#ubuntu-cz 2015-08-25
<circ-user-KcVYu> zdravim
<trixo> vedel by dakto ci sa da nastavit limit na odchadzajuce requesty v IPTABLES ?
<potion> trixo: skus mrknut tu ci ti nieco z toho nastavenia nepomoze http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21529640/how-to-regulate-output-traffic-with-iptables
